# IVF - High Fsh, only 2 follies



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya - feeling disappointed and wondered if anyone knows what my chances are at this stage. I went for a scan today and the doc told me that my FSH levels (tested last Monday) were 16.4! a few months ago they were at 8, so he was not surprised when the scan showed only 2 follies. I'm on 450 gonal-f and he wants to keep trying, but they won't do an ec if there are only 2... any advice?

I realise it's the quality that counts, but this is depressing.
Debbie


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Forgot to say I am 42.


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Debbie

I also have a borderline FSH (12.7). I was on 450 gonal f and there were only two follies at day 9 ultrasound. They had me continue for another 4 days and then had three follies between 17 - 19mm.. they decided to do egg collection and got three eggs, two of which fertilised and got transfered at three days (1 x 7cell, 1 x 8cell). I find out tommorrow if they stuck or not. Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is perhaps you can ask to stay on stims a couple more days and that even with a small number of eggs they should still consider transferring. Certainly, us gals have nothing to freeze, but I have heard it said that the fewer eggs, often the higher quality.

Hang in there

V


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Vicki
Thanks so much for your encouraging words! 
I am still on stims for the weekend and then go in on Monday for another scan and LH blood test, so will see then... will keep you informed of progress. Good luck to you - hang in there babies!! 

Debbie


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

I've just been reading stuff on the internet about high FSH levels and the news is pretty bad - the docs seem to say that anything over 10 is bad and over 15 means it's hopeless. My doc doesn't say this, but I'm a little concerned that to keep on trying would be heartbreaking. Any other opinions on this?


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Debbie
I too suffer with a high FSH, mine floats between 8 and 15 too! Whilst everything you read seems to paint a doom and gloom picture, don't forget its quality not quantity that matters! I had several failed IUI treatments, conceived naturally (but later miscarried) and then did IVF. I was on a high dose and managed to produce 4 follies and 2 actually fertilised - now 8 wks pg! so, what I think I am trying to say to you is this, if you can get 2 good ones then why not give it a go? IVF is diagnostic too, so even if you have only 1 or two follies the doctors can look at them and see how they are when they fertilise them? I do understand your feelings tho - I really began to think there was no hope, everything is very downbeat about FSH - you'll read on here tho, that some ladies have actually achieved a pg with only one follie! 

I really hope you do ok - sending you lots of love and luck!
Joanna


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks Joanna
I know I need to be positive and I just got some homeopathic drops to help me through all of this. Just felt a bit stressed about it all. I will now be certain that I will succeed to try and fool my body into believing it!

congratulations to you!

Debbie


----------



## jemima (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Debbie

I've just had IVF where I responded poorly to the stimulating drugs (sorry don't know about my FSH - probably a good thing!). At first scan they could only confirm 1 follicle and wanted me to abort. They allowed me to continue a few days longer and 3 smaller follicles appeared. They still wanted me to abort but I needed to continue (lets call it instinct). The 1 large egg was collected, fertilised and transferred last Friday.

Please trust your instinct and try not to let the docs facts and figures get you down. I think that they like to keep their success figures up and us poor producers aren't great bankers. It only takes one good egg to get pregnant. 

Good luck for Mon and the rest of your cycle.

J x


----------



## Debz (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello Debbie,

Like you i am also 42, & have high FSH levels,
I have had two IVF cycles this year, which both unfortunately failed.

First cycle they did not test my FSH level as i had an inhib b blood test which at 93% should mean i have a great deal of eggs left, however i did not respond well & produced only three follies, this was the point that i realised time is crucial for a woman my(our) age and before this i did not really understand how important the FSH level was. Anyway i had 3 eggs, of which two fertilised, they said the quality was one excellent, two good. ( failed)
On my second cycle i had the FSH blood test and my level was just below 12, i was put on a higher dose of Puregon and this time produced 5 follies, they collected 4 eggs & three fertilised (failed)

We plan to have third cycle Sep/Oct.
I have changed a great deal through all this treatment, i seem to get a lot more depressed than i used to be, and my DP worries about my emotional state, he even suggested the other day that we stop and get back to how we used to be, but i am not ready to give up yet, even though i know it is not good for me.

Debbie, out of interest can i ask you what Homeopathic remedy you are taking, as i work in a Homeopathic Pharmacy & would like to try some, ( i have tryed Sepia) is this for your emotional state? or for Hormone support? 
I have just started taking the tincture Agnus Cactus to help balance my Hormones, but this can only be taken up to when treatment starts as it is a natural Hormone and interferes with the drugs.

I am sorry if a have babbled on, and i hope you have luck this time.
Best wishes
Debz


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Debbie

I dont know my fsh level, but what does surprise me is how many clinics are prepared to abandon a cycle with 2 follies.

I had a neg result earlier this year and did not respond well to stims. The scan I had a few days before ec showed I only had 2 mature follies and the clinic was happy to continue. By the time of ec they got 4 mature eggs which all ferterlised. Although I got a neg result I was glad to get that far. My clinic is exellent for poor responders. 

I agree with the girls. I'd push to continue.

Good luck
Becca
x


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for your replies ladies!
Debz - I don't know the exact combination in the drops as I have my homeopath make them up for me and she knows me well and knows what I'm going through! I know that they would include rescue remedy as she puts that in everything, and also she-oak. She would probably tell you that each potion is made up for the individual and you may be different in temperament etc to me, so you must find out what is good for you. good luck! If you have a homeopath you trust, go for it!

Becca - thanks for the encouragement. Hopefully as I'm paying for it, they will continue and also, all being well, I'll have a couple more by Monday!!


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

hello ladies! 
just thought I'd update you on my stuff - still only have the 2 follies - one measure at 19 and the other at 13, so the doc has converted the procedure to an IUI. Not disappointed though as he is quite hopeful and surprised that I've done so well considering the initial scan showing ovaries doing nothing and a high fsh. keep your fingers crossed for us! 

Thanks for all your support so far!

Debbie


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Debbie

Just wanted to say good luck for the IUI. I am the same age as you and had only one follie for my IUI in June. 

I can't believe my luck as I am now 8 weeks pregnant!

So, above all, stay positive and believe that miracles can happen.

Love Molly
x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

I only had one follicle and just one egg but it fertilised and i'm having Et tomorrow

It only takes one egg

odettexxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

HI debbie
I only just read your thread but was going to say I was in similar position last month, they found out my fsh had gone up from 12.9 to 24. They still treated me but i didnt respond very well, only got one follicle. They said they would do EC if i wanted but i was so confused at that point and didnt know what to do. I hadnt joined ff properly by then. I know the chances arent as good but i am going to give it another go in a couple of months (im 39 in jan) and if i only get one follicle next time i will go for it. As so many people say, it only takes one egg and i think we all have to have a go with our own eggs even if it is only for the process of "closure". My consultant seems pretty keen to get me on the waiting list for donor eggs and although i shall do it if necessary, obviously i would rather try with my own first!
am babbling so just want to say GOOD LUCK with the iui and hope you get the   that you deserve!!

love pobby xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Nice to hear some positive stories.  I'm in same boat too, FSH was 10 at last IVF but it was abandoned, I start again in feb/march but my consult kas said it will be the same.  Donor eggs looks likes it the only way for me, I am only just 30 and is such a huge blow.  I am so unbelievely low at the moment, putting on a brave face but so devastated.

I am starting acupuncture next week.

Odette - is that odette from EPT? hello!!!  Glad you went ahead and hope little egg is dividing as it should be.

anyway lots of love and luck girls XX


----------

